# Orijen for big puppies?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone here kept a large breed puppy on Orijen for a long time? Rocky is 7 months old and 70 pounds and once he got used to the bag of Orijen, he did really well on it. However I ran out of it and put him back on the straight Innova puppy and he once again has diarrhea and is chewing his feet non-stop. I've about decided there is something in the Innova that just doesn't agree with him or he is allergic to, but I'm not sure if Orijen is appropriate for a growing big puppy. I really like Innova, but the poor thing can't keep having "pudding poo" and the bottoms of his feet have turned brown from him licking them and this didn't happen on the Orijen. (Raw is not an option for his size since I don't have the freezer room right now. ) Any thoughts or anyone else have a similar problem with Innova puppy? I have mixed it with Solid Gold Wolfcub and pumpkin and that helped with the diarrhea but I hate to keep adding things to an expensive dog food. If Orijen is fine for a puppy then I am willing to keep ordering it for him.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

It's probably the grains in the innova giving him loose poop, Orijen actually makes a Large Breed Puppy Formula Orijen Pet Foods: Products:.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The Orijen is probably fine for him, he's a large breed puppy, not a giant breed one and not of the sort that tends to have growth issues either. I'd recommend sticking with Orijen, especially given his reaction to the other foods, that just sounds a little miserable for him. Orijen is the closest thing to raw (besides actual raw, of course) he could be eating right now, so I say stay with it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess I can leave him on the Orijen when I get another bag then. He's getting past the real fast growth stage anyway and has slowed down his eating temendously. At least I am hoping he doesn't grow a whole lot more. He's already turned out a lot bigger then we expected him to be but still thinks he can leap into our laps while we're watching tv without any warning. Good thing he's such a sweety.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

chowder said:


> Has anyone here kept a large breed puppy on Orijen for a long time? Rocky is 7 months old and 70 pounds and once he got used to the bag of Orijen, he did really well on it. However I ran out of it and put him back on the straight Innova puppy and he once again has diarrhea and is chewing his feet non-stop. I've about decided there is something in the Innova that just doesn't agree with him or he is allergic to, but I'm not sure if Orijen is appropriate for a growing big puppy. I really like Innova, but the poor thing can't keep having "pudding poo" and the bottoms of his feet have turned brown from him licking them and this didn't happen on the Orijen. (Raw is not an option for his size since I don't have the freezer room right now. ) Any thoughts or anyone else have a similar problem with Innova puppy? I have mixed it with Solid Gold Wolfcub and pumpkin and that helped with the diarrhea but I hate to keep adding things to an expensive dog food. If Orijen is fine for a puppy then I am willing to keep ordering it for him.



"If it ain't broke, then why try to fix it!" 

Why would you switch them back to Innova if they were perfectly doing well on Orijen? 

I think it a good idea if you wanna add variety to there diet and you feed kibble is to at least stick to the same brands!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I've fed German shepherd puppies Orijen LBP until they turn one year old. The bloodlines in my GSDs mature up to their 2nd or 3rd year. I haven't seen any problem with pups staying on LBP for a year.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 21, 2009)

Just keep an eye on how quickly he is putting weight on. It can affect his hips in the long run. Orijen has lots of protein in it that can cause dogs to gain weight quicker than most. There are a lot of grain free diets on the market. If it is grains that are the problem. Go, Oven-Baked tradition Parallel, Fromm. These are some very good foods, and these foods have never cooked fish bones into their kibble, like Orijen did last October and never recalled the food. The most common allegens in dogs are wheat, corn, soy, and chicken. Remember to give your dog high quality treats, one treats with an allergen in it can cause a problem. You wouldn't give a child with a peanut allergy an oh henry bar, so why give your dog a milkbone


----------



## sweetpoison (Apr 23, 2009)

Cajun said:


> Just keep an eye on how quickly he is putting weight on. It can affect his hips in the long run. Orijen has lots of protein in it that can cause dogs to gain weight quicker than most. There are a lot of grain free diets on the market. If it is grains that are the problem. Go, Oven-Baked tradition Parallel, Fromm. These are some very good foods, and these foods have never cooked fish bones into their kibble, like Orijen did last October and never recalled the food. The most common allegens in dogs are wheat, corn, soy, and chicken. Remember to give your dog high quality treats, one treats with an allergen in it can cause a problem. You wouldn't give a child with a peanut allergy an oh henry bar, so why give your dog a milkbone


Fish bones....first I had heard of this. Were there any large problems with that???

Vicki


----------

